# wire key



## jimbo78 (Jan 15, 2012)

My Craftsman snowblower model 536886122 has a wire that was connected on one end to the key assembly, and the other to a screw with two other wires. Since I have no key and would like to run the blower without one, where do I connect the wire end that was connected to the key assembly?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most likely no where. Most keys whether they be a turn style like an ignition or just a plastic plate work by breaking and joining the wires. When the wires touch it turns the engine off, when the wires are not touching it runs.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

yup, +1 on what shryp said


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Switch*



CarlB said:


> yup, +1 on what shryp said


+2 - that functions just as a kill switch. Ground it out and it kills the engine. If the key is gone or the switch is bad, just use a toggle switch in it's place. Off and it runs, on and it doesn't.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Most of today's snowblowers have two ways of killing the engine

There's that "key" you're talking about and
Also when you zero the throttle, it also shuts off. Again, in my super humble opinion, that plastic key, I think, is only a deterent for theft. Most are too far out of reach for an emergency shut off. If it was an emgerncy shut off, then they would be placed somewhere on the "dash-panel" of these machines.
I leave that key in year round. If you want a more realistic security then grab a cheap, simple, automotive ignition switch and install it, (overkill really), a simple switch and key with an off on and no accessories.
Canadian sites: Princess Auto, Canadian Tire, Parts Source and a few others
American sites: PepBoys and other similar stores 

I agree, when you pull the key out it's just a simple switch that connects your ignition to ground and kills the engine. A simple snip bipasses all that.
A lot of this stuff caters to how original you want your machines. If you're a purest you may want to maintain originality. If you're just plain practical, then snip away.


----------

